# Paid Opportunity - composer



## M.L. (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi folks, my company produces audio-only stories (audio drama) which are essentially movies without visuals. I will soon need at least one composer to score for productions that are 60min to 100min, this will probably mean 30min-60min of music, though this is TBD. The majority of the music will be underscore but there will be opportunities to shine. Genres will vary, but will most often be orchestral and dramatic, and some period music as well. To get an idea of the approximate end-product, please have a listen to ‘chapter 1’ at https://owlfield.com/the-fairy-tree. This is a freelance hire, but a good collaboration will mean ongoing work. The schedule will be determined in the next three weeks, but you will likely need to be able to work at least a few hours a day within a to-be-defined period of 4-6 weeks sometime June-July (please get in touch even if these dates don’t work as there will be more down the line). Pay to be discussed.

Required
•Experience is spotting, scoring and underscore, orchestral preferred
•Quality VSTs (you will be liable if using pirated)

Please submit your experience, and link to examples of your work (please don’t attach). Please also include your main VSTs, as well as your availability and approximate rate per minute: [hires {a} owlfield.com], subject ‘Composer’.

Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## chrisr (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Michel,

Just took a listen to that first chapter just out of a general interest - in a previous life I recorded lots of spoken word. I have to say I think Joseph's music is really quite lovely! Please pass on my congratulations to him!

best,
Chris


----------



## Levitanus (Apr 19, 2018)

sent email


----------



## sluggo (Apr 19, 2018)

Composers be advised...do not submit your 'rate'.
Not enough information is provided...certainly not with the amount of TBD's in the offer.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wish I had the time, that's a really well done chapter! Everything fits together well, and I am a sucker for radio drama!


----------



## fretti (Apr 19, 2018)

For a Mac Pro I would definitely make the time. But I don’t think you would like with what I come up with


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 19, 2018)

M.L. said:


> Hi folks, my company produces audio-only stories (audio drama) which are essentially movies without visuals. I will soon need at least one composer to score for productions that are 60min to 100min, this will probably mean 30min-60min of music, though this is TBD. The majority of the music will be underscore but there will be opportunities to shine. Genres will vary, but will most often be orchestral and dramatic, and some period music as well. To get an idea of the approximate end-product, please have a listen to ‘chapter 1’ at https://owlfield.com/the-fairy-tree. This is a freelance hire, but a good collaboration will mean ongoing work. The schedule will be determined in the next three weeks, but you will likely need to be able to work at least a few hours a day within a to-be-defined period of 4-6 weeks sometime June-July (please get in touch even if these dates don’t work as there will be more down the line). Pay to be discussed.
> 
> Required
> •Experience is spotting, scoring and underscore, orchestral preferred
> ...


Perhaps you could help define the budget range you have put aside for the music. This way you will get serious inquiries from people who are all right with whatever your budget is and conversely won't waste others' time or your own. I'm interested but it does come down to the $$$ to be honest.


----------



## Farkle (Apr 19, 2018)

sluggo said:


> Composers be advised...do not submit your 'rate'.
> Not enough information is provided...certainly not with the amount of TBD's in the offer.



Actually, the brief provided more than enough information in your original post for a composer to estimate a rate.

30 to 60 min of music.
Orchestral, dramatic, with some period music (emulating real instruments, not a highly produced hip hop sound).
Project starts in June, ends in July.
Looking at a part time commitment (3-4 hours per day)

So, I think your statement that not enough information is provided is not true. 

EDIT: I realize now that this is two different posts, one from the company, one from a composer. My apologies.

Best,

Mike


----------



## calebfaith (Apr 19, 2018)

Email sent! Thanks


----------



## stigc56 (Apr 20, 2018)

M.L. said:


> Hi folks, my company produces audio-only stories (audio drama) which are essentially movies without visuals. I will soon need at least one composer to score for productions that are 60min to 100min, this will probably mean 30min-60min of music, though this is TBD. The majority of the music will be underscore but there will be opportunities to shine. Genres will vary, but will most often be orchestral and dramatic, and some period music as well. To get an idea of the approximate end-product, please have a listen to ‘chapter 1’ at https://owlfield.com/the-fairy-tree. This is a freelance hire, but a good collaboration will mean ongoing work. The schedule will be determined in the next three weeks, but you will likely need to be able to work at least a few hours a day within a to-be-defined period of 4-6 weeks sometime June-July (please get in touch even if these dates don’t work as there will be more down the line). Pay to be discussed.
> 
> Required
> •Experience is spotting, scoring and underscore, orchestral preferred
> ...


Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 20, 2018)

Listened to the first chapter. This was really well made, I enjoyed this.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 20, 2018)

Email sent.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 24, 2022)

Farkle said:


> Actually, the brief provided more than enough information in your original post for a composer to estimate a rate.
> 
> 30 to 60 min of music.
> Orchestral, dramatic, with some period music (emulating real instruments, not a highly produced hip hop sound).
> ...


How funny Michael decided to hire himself to do the score and sound design. All the power to him, I still like the Fairy Tree. Just wish he had more like it. Cheers.





Productions · Owl Field


Audio production company specialising in 3D audio storytelling. Placing the listener at the centre of the story.




www.owlfield.com


----------



## Delboy (Aug 25, 2022)

What a lovely 1st chapter and the music is quite beautiful ... well done
A good sign I guess is that you dont get distracted from the spoken word as the soundtrack written by Joseph really compliments the phrase or scene that is being spoken or built.
I'm sure there are plenty of really good composers within this forum and hope you find one or more to add to the titles for you. Just wish I had this talent - at least my son is nearing his MMus in composition at the mo and I really love watching him create music when at home. A great talent to have and this forum is awash of talent for sure.


----------



## I like music (Aug 25, 2022)

I have nothing to add, except to say that the story, and the music, in that example chapter you shared with us is excellent!!!


----------

